# Sometimes you need a little help from a stranger



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Watch the guy on the far platform.

El mundo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

jojo said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


His lucky day I guess


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

He was walking backwards towards the edge ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I saw this last night on Yahoo news (high level, I know!)
What a guy! Hope he's around when I take the Metro, although I don't think even _*I*_ would walk backwards onto the line.
How is the bloke who fell? It looks like he falls onto the middle of his back ...


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> He was walking backwards towards the edge ?


Strav I think there are screens mounted high up. My family have observed this and commented about Madrid stations in the past.

Pesky the guy is OK. Interesting some people did nothing, some tried to get others to do something, ONE took action. Not sure how I would have acted. Of course he is a policeman trained to remain cool under pressure. Not only did he save the guys life but also possibly the train drivers. I knew a UK driver who had a jumper in front of his train. He didn't work again and was nervous as hell.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Strav I think there are screens mounted high up. My family have observed this and commented about Madrid stations in the past.
> 
> Pesky the guy is OK. Interesting some people did nothing, some tried to get others to do something, ONE took action. Not sure how I would have acted. Of course he is a policeman trained to remain cool under pressure. Not only did he save the guys life but also possibly the train drivers. I knew a UK driver who had a jumper in front of his train. He didn't work again and was nervous as hell.


Sorry to say I'm pretty sure I would not have been jumping down on to the rails, and pretty sure OH would have been down there in a flash, but you never know do you? When I have been in extreme situations I haven't reacted in the way I thought I would have done at all.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry to say I'm pretty sure I would not have been jumping down on to the rails, and pretty sure OH would have been down there in a flash, but you never know do you? When I have been in extreme situations I haven't reacted in the way I thought I would have done at all.


Until it happens Pesky, I dont think you know.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> . I knew a UK driver who had a jumper in front of his train. He didn't work again and was nervous as hell.


One of my friends drives those big Intercity Express trains. She has had two experiences of 'jumpers'. 
After the second one, last year, she was off work for six months.
People who jump in front of trains are desperate, I know, as are suicides generally....but is it cruel of me to say that even at that extreme point you should consider others?
I haven't put that well but you will know what I mean....


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Lucky there was no live rail.
Is the train powered from overhead ?
Can't see it on the vid.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Metro Madrid*



littleredrooster said:


> Lucky there was no live rail.
> Is the train powered from overhead ?
> Can't see it on the vid.


I think so. Look at the photo here, and read the photographers notes in Spanish and English. It's interesting!
Madrid Metro System, a photo from Madrid, Madrid | TrekEarth
I'd just like to add the metro in Madrid is clean, easy to use and pretty safe (can't vouch for late at night) and very cheap compared to London - 9euros for 10 tickets that are valid on the bus and metro.


----------

